# Dark upper lip... best skin lightening cream!



## BeautifullyMADE

Hey guys I really need your help because I have this dark area above my top lip that makes me look like I have a mustache. Well actually I do. (uck!) But I wanted to know the best skin bleach or lightening cream to use for my prob. I have tried one product (I forgot the name of it) that did not work on me. It irritated the heck out of my skin because I have sensitive skin. Suggestions?? What do you reccommend?


----------



## kaylin_marie

I've never had to do this, so I can't be of too much help, but I know some people who have had good results from the Sally Hanson Products, it's supposed to be good for sensitive skin as well. Be careful though because sometimes it bleaches your skin rather than just the hair, and if your skin is tanned it can look just as noticible especially in the sun! You could also try waxing or depilatory creams are also used to remove the hair there. And if you have the money a lot of people have done electrolysis on that area and loved the results.


----------



## monniej

i suggest going to a dermatologist so that they can monitor your progress. bleaching creams and skin lighteners can be tricky for african american skin. if you want a cheap solution then i would suggest a really good concealer. jmho~


----------



## angellove

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i suggest going to a dermatologist so that they can monitor your progress. bleaching creams and skin lighteners can be tricky for african american skin. if you want a cheap solution then i would suggest a really good concealer. jmho~ yea, i agree!


----------



## Kathy

You can try doing it yourself, but a Derm would be the safest way if you can afford it, as Monnie said.


----------



## Kemper

*I second the concealer! A little bit of a dark patch is better than having blotchiness, redness, irritation and discomfort that can come with using harsh products on sensitive skin. Just use a highlighter or a concealer, get a bit of a tan and don't worry about it! Its probably totally unnoticeable to everybody else! *


----------



## tajameka

nadinola fade cream is good at evening out the skin tone.


----------



## monniej

Originally Posted by *tajameka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nadinola fade cream is good at evening out the skin tone. that's very true. in fact my grandmother and sister both swear by nadinola. it broke me out horribly! be very careful of hydroquinone if you have sensitive skin! jmho~


----------



## SkinCareJunky

it may be a case of melasma. melasma is very hard to treat and i've had very minimal success. however, chemical peels and a good bleaching cream could work. there's also micropigmentation for scars and discoloration.


----------



## CandyApple

Try covering it with foundation!


----------



## snowwhite85

joelin cream bleach shud d the job..they ave it for sensitive skins aswell


----------



## Babino

Completely agree!

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i suggest going to a dermatologist so that they can monitor your progress. bleaching creams and skin lighteners can be tricky for african american skin. if you want a cheap solution then i would suggest a really good concealer. jmho~


----------



## kchan99

If hair is making the area look dark, then waxing would remove the hair along with their roots. But if the darkness is caused by BOTH hair and darker skin in the upper lip area, then I would not do waxing. With waxing, there is a chance of bringing more pigmentation/darkness, especially if the skin is sensitive.

I have a darker area above my lips so I do waxing. The darker area above my lips is pretty much from hair.


----------



## PHouston

I have to agree with KChan99. If it's the hair that's making the area look dark, I think it will be preferable if you have it waxed. But, if it's really the skin that's dark, dabbing on foundation might be the quickest fix you can get. Yet, if you want to use a product, the only thing I can suggest is NeuCell skin lightening cream. My friend's using it, and she told me that it's safe to use, especially if you have sensitive skin, because it contains all-natural ingredients. I hope that helps.


----------

